# ABS and axles



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey guys! Does anyone know if the axles for the abs systems are the same for non abs? (drive axles) I need to replace them and one company only has them for abs equiped cars. Need some info!


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i know when i replaced my axles autozone had cv axles for abs and non abs, so i assume they are different. i bought the one for non abs cars, but i'm not sure if my 200 has abs, which leads to my question (which i was SEARCHING for) where would it say whether my car has abs?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> i know when i replaced my axles autozone had cv axles for abs and non abs, so i assume they are different. i bought the one for non abs cars, but i'm not sure if my 200 has abs, which leads to my question (which i was SEARCHING for) where would it say whether my car has abs?


slam on the brakes and see if you feel a pulsation


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you should see the ABS pump by tracing the brake lines from the master cylinder, and also if you have the ABS warning light on your dash when you turn the key on with the engine off.


----------

